# Bored of the old wallpaper, you change it......



## DameEdna

If you are bored of your hair, you change it....

If you are bored of eating the same things..... you change it....

Surely marriage is becoming an outdated institution?

Are we really designed to be together forever?

Are we expected to remain faithful to the same partner "til death us do part?"


----------



## CarolineMRF

First, I thought this Topic was speaking of the success of marriages....

I was wrong...Now I will change my approach....


----------



## DameEdna

Oops..... yes it is meant to be about "success" isnt it.... but I posted because of it being "long term" 

Yep I'm lost in this land of "love" too!


----------



## Lizzie60

DameEdna said:


> If you are bored of your hair, you change it....
> 
> If you are bored of eating the same things..... you change it....
> 
> Surely marriage is becoming an outdated institution?
> 
> Are we really designed to be together forever?
> 
> Are we expected to remain faithful to the same partner "til death us do part?"


I don't believe in marriage (long term basis anyway).. never did.. neve will. It's a 'contract' between two people.. but it's 'crap' IMO.. no one can be faithful all their life unless they sacrifice themselves... for either their financial comfort or for their kids.. 

So.. no.. we are NOT designed to be together forever..


----------



## MarkTwain

My wife and I have been together for 20 years, and we both feel we are just starting to get in the swing of things  I love being married. But clearly, it's not for everyone.

But if you are going to STAY married, you may as well do your utmost to make it FUN 

So I always try to think up new things, and break up the repetition a bit for her. Having said that, people probably fall into two camps: Those who warm to familiarity, and those who find it boring.

"Familiarity breeds contempt", it is said, but not for me.

Of course the #1 secret to a good marriage is a healthy sex life... and for some reason, I am very very happy to have sex with the same person over and over again - it never gets boring for me.


----------



## CarolineMRF

I believe in marriage only because of my husband....He is the hottest and neatest man in the world....Without him, I possibly could have been hot to trot...Had two proposals before him...Pre-med student and Russian Interpreter...The thought of the medical student in bed sickened me...Joe, the Interpreter was hot...I dated a lot but never once was as sexual as I was with my boss....This was both a dumb thing and a smart thing...Taught me how hot of a woman that I could be and the value of knowing the emotions of women that are now in affairs...Unless I was there, I wouldn't know how to help them....Many are so deep in lust that they don't think of the damage that they are doing...It is a world of lust that they live in...

We have the most erotic sex in the world...Older age and learning each other is the happiest time in your life...We were good when we were young, but sexually nuts now...I could write a book on our love...


----------



## swedish

CarolineMRF said:


> First, I thought this Topic was speaking of the success of marriages....


MT & Caroline, 

You brought this thread to its proper place 

I love the comfort in marriage and the closeness that grows over the years allowing us to be more adventurous as time goes on....and could not imagine anyone else fulfilling this role in my life...

He is the hottest and neatest man in the world...sorry, had to steal that one cuz when the marriage is great, it applies to many women


----------

